# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μικρού μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Τα κοκατίλ μου...

## moukou

καλησπερα..ευχαριστω ολους οσους βοηθησουν η εστω προσπαθησουν εξαρχης..ελπιζω να βγαλουμε μια ακρη.τουλαχιστων εγω..απο μικρος ειχα αρρωστια με τα πτηνα στο σπιτι και γενικα με τα ζωα(οχι οτι τωρα ειμαι μεγαλος(22)).
εχουμε και λεμε στο παρων..αγορασα 2 κοκατιλ απο πετ σοπ στην πολη μου..του λεω θελω 1 ζευγαρι για τους ευνοητους λογους αναπ-καλη συμπεριφορα στο κλουβι-κτλ.αγορασα ενα αλμπινο πολυ ομορφο με δαχτυλιδι 60ευρω.και ενα νορμαλ γκρι 35ευρω.μου ειπε το γκρι ειναι θυληκο και εγω τον πιστεψα και το αλμπινο αρσενικο.πολυλογω συγνωμη.τα εχω στην κατοχη μου περιπου ενα χρονο μου ειπε οτι ειναι μικρα σε ηλικια περιπου 5μηνων τον πιστεψα.με την παροδο του χρονου και μετα απο πολλεσ ερευνες σε πολλα πολλα ομως σιτ ανακαληψα οτι οτι μου ειπε ηταν ψεματα.ετσι και εγω πηρα το πουλια μου και τα πηγα σε ενα φιλο μου(σχετικα) στα γιαννενα με πετ σοπ.και μου λεει τελειο το ζευγαρι σου.χαρηκα εγω ωραιο του λεω..και τελικα γιατι εγινα κουραστικος τα πουλια ηταν αντιθετο φυλο το καθενα.αλλα και παλι δεν το πιστεψα..γιατι οτι μου ειπε και αυτος με την καιρο δεν βγηκε τπτ.ουτε χρωματα ουτε συμπεριφορα.και τελικα ηρθα στην παρεα σας για να ολοκληρωσω την ερευνα μου.

----------


## ananda

μήπως να μας έβαζες καμιά φώτο να τα δούμε και να σου πούνε τα παιδιά που ξέρουνε και να μαθαίνουμε και εμείς οι άλλοι 
που δεν ξέρουμε  :Happy: ...

----------


## vicky_ath

Να βάλεις φωτογραφία από το Normal Grey, γιατί στο Αλμπίνο ούτως ή άλλως δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε από το φτέρωμα, διαφορετικά να δεις τα δύο άρθρα που θα σου παραθέσω παρακάτω που εξηγούν αναλυτικά τις διαφορές μεταξύ των δύο φύλων σε κάθε μετάλλαξη που είναι αυτό δυνατόν!
Το Normal Grey είναι μάλλον η πιο εύκολη από αυτές...

*Cockatiel - Nymphicus Hollandicus

Γενετική & Μεταλλάξεις στους παπαγάλους Cockatiel*


Στο πρώτο άρθρο θα δεις πως αναφέρει και συμπεριφορες που διαφέρουν στα δύο φύλα, με πιο σημαντική το τραγούδι των αρσενικών... και αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος για το πως τραγουδάει ένα αρσενικό, ορίστε ένα δείγμα από έναν νεαρούλη, που δεν έχει αποκτήσει ακόμα το ενήλικό του φτέρωμα,  στο βιντεάκι που ακολουθεί: 




Τέλος για την ηλικία τους, αφού φοράνε δαχτυλίδια, θα αναγράφεται εκεί!

----------


## COMASCO

η βικυ με καλυψε απολυτα...θελω να πω και εγω οτι αφου εχουν δαχτυλιδι αναφερει ποτε γεννηθηκαν-χωρα-εκτροφεας και πολλα αλλα πιθανοτατα...αλλα μπορει και οχι...

----------


## moukou

αυριο με το καλο θα σας βαλω φωτο και ενα βιντεακι που τραγουδανε.γιατι εμενα τραγουδανε και τα δυο.και μπορω να πω τελεια.και δεν υπαρχουν διαμαχες καθονται μαζι το ενα καθαριζει το αλλο και ολα ειναι μια χαρα.υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να ειναι και τα 2 αρσενικα και να μην τσακωνοονται?επισεις κατι που δεν ειπα οτι δεν ειναι ημερα βασικα το ενα.το αλλο πολυ ευγενικο.αλλα οταν ειναι μαζι το ενα παρασερνει το αλλο.ευχαριστω παντως για το ενδιαφερον.και κατι ακομα για την ηλικια ναι το αλμπινο εχει λεει το 2011 το γκρι οχι αλλα οταν τα πηγα σε εναν αλλον μου ειπε οτι ο γκρι ειναι πολυ πιο μικρος και τον αγορασα για εννηλικο.δηλαδη 1.5χ. ετσι μου ειπε στο πετ, γιατι ηθελα η θυληκια να ειναι πιο μεγαλη.

----------


## lagreco69

Εαν ειναι δαχτυλιδι φορεμενο απο εγγεγραμμενο εκτροφεα στον ΠΣΕΠΠ αναφερει ολα τα στοιχεια!! 
επισης αμα σου τραγουδανε και τα δυο, τοτε εχεις δυο αγορακια!! τα θυληκα δεν τραγουδανε απο οσο ξερω.

----------


## COMASCO

> αμα σου τραγουδανε και τα δυο, τοτε εχεις δυο αγορακια!! τα θυληκα δεν τραγουδανε απο οσο ξερω.


και εγω κατι τετοιο ξερω δημητρη....

----------


## kaveiros

Υπαρχουν θηλυκα που τραγουδουν αλλα ειναι ελαχιστα, ειναι σαν τις πιθανοτητες του τζοκερ περιπου...τοσο σπανια και ειναι θηλυκα που ειναι ημερα και πολυ δεμενα με τον ανθρωπο που τα φροντιζει. Αναπτυσσουν μιμητικη δυνατοτητα και τραγουδουν στην προσπαθεια τους να επικοινωνησουν με τον ανθρωπο τους. Δε νομιζω οτι προκειται για τετοια περιπτωση ομως. Μαλλον εχεις 2 αγορακια που συμβιωνουν ειρηνικα.

----------


## mariakappa

τα λουτινο θυληκα τραγουδαν  και τελεια μαλιστα.για τις αλλες μεταλλαξεις ειναι σπανιο αλλα πιθανο.

----------


## lagreco69

Ενας ακομα λογος που λατρευω το φορουμ!!! καθε ημερα μαθαινω και κατι καινουριο!!!

----------


## moukou

καλημερα..θα ανεβασω αυριο φωτογραφιες γιατι δεν προλαβαινω σημερα.και χθες απεκτησα και ενα μικρο παπαγαλακι budgies αρσενικο μου το εδωσε η κοπελα μου γιατι της εφαγε μια γατα το ταιρι και φοβηθηκε και για αυτο,και εγω με την σειρα μου θα παρω και ενα θυληκο..αλλα στεναχωριθηκα παρα πολυ που εχω 2 αρσενικα κοκατιλ.ηθελα καποια στιγμη να μεγαλωσω την οικογενεια.

----------


## mariakappa

μην το αποκλειειες.κι εγω εχω ζευγαρι που δεν εχει ζευγαρωσει ουτε μια φορα κι ας ειναι 3 χρονια μαζι.ειναι ομως πολυ αγαπημενα και ερωτευμενα.

----------


## moukou

παιδια δεν μπορω να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες και βιντεο.

----------


## COMASCO

> Ενας ακομα λογος που λατρευω το φορουμ!!! καθε ημερα μαθαινω και κατι καινουριο!!!


οχι μονο εσυ.... :Party0024:

----------


## lagreco69

> παιδια δεν μπορω να ανεβασω φωτογραφιες και βιντεο.



*Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ**Ανέβασμα βίντεο απο το ίντερνετ*

----------


## moukou

να ρωτησω κατι?πρεπει πρωτα να ανεβαζουμε τις φοτο στο νετ και μετα μπορουμε να τις χρεισιμοποιεισουμε?

----------


## lagreco69

> να ρωτησω κατι?πρεπει πρωτα να ανεβαζουμε τις φοτο στο νετ και μετα μπορουμε να τις χρεισιμοποιεισουμε?



Ναι Δημητρη, η στο photobusket η στο imageshack αφοσον ανεβασεις την φωτο σε ενα απο τα δυο site! οποιο θελεις εσυ. 
μετα παιρνεις τον κωδικο και τον παραθετεις στο post σου. για εμενα καλυτερο ειναι το photobusket.

----------


## moukou

παιδια αν μπορει να με βοηθησει καποιος γιατι δεν θα τα καταφερω.αν γινεται να του στειλω σε ενα ε-μαιλ τις φοτο και ενα μικρο βιντεακι και να τις ανεβασει θα τον ευχαριστουσα πολυ.αν δεν ειναι κοπος.

----------


## lagreco69

> ta katafera?


Οχι! αλλα κοντα εισαι... ποιο προγραμμα χρησιμοποιησες?

----------


## kirkal

κουράγιο θέλει επιμονή και υπομονή....και εγώ την πρώτη φορά κουράστηκα να τα καταφέρω!! :Anim 45:

----------


## moukou

θα προσπαθησω παλι.

----------


## lagreco69

Παραθετω αυτες τις φωτογραφιες για λογαριασμο του μελους!! {Moukou} Δημητρη.

----------


## moukou

δεν εχω να πω κατι απλα ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια.τωρα περιμενω απλα να μου πειτε αν ειναι αρσενικος απο το φτερωμα.δεν μπορεσα να στειλω και βιντεακι.αλλα ελπιζω να αρκουν οι φωτο.ευχαριστω πολυ τον largeso69

----------


## vicky_ath

Αρσενικό 100%!!!  :winky:

----------


## μαρια ν

Το γκρι ειναι αρσενικο 100%

----------


## moukou

ευχαριστω. και αν οπως μου ειπατε φιλοι μου σπανιο να τραγουδαει ενα θυληκο τοτε και τα δυο ειναι αρσενικα γιατι και τα δυο ειναι καλοι τραγουδιτες..και το ασπρο ακομα καλυτερο πλεον απο το γκρι.

----------


## lagreco69

Ειναι πανεμορφα!!! και τα δυο Δημητρη, να τα χαιρεσαι!!! ο normal grey ειναι ιδιος με τον δικο μου!! για τον loutino μονο με test dna μπορεις να ξερεις!! εκτος και εαν καταφερουμε να ανεβασουμε το video να το δουν οι πιο πεπειραμενοι στα cockatiel να σου ελεγαν τι ειναι απο την συμπεριφορα και το τραγουδι του.

----------


## moukou

κατι αλλο για το τεστ εγω ρωτησα σε ενα κτηνιατρειο και μου ειπε οτι κοστιζει περιπου 150 ευρω.αληθευει?γιατι λεει οτι το στελνουν αγγλια γ να κανουν το τεστ και οτι δνε μπορουν εδω στην ελλαδα με τπτ.

----------


## Lucky Witch

Σημείωση:δεν ειναι λουτινο ειναι αλμπινάκι.

----------


## lagreco69

> Σημείωση:δεν ειναι λουτινο ειναι αλμπινάκι.



 ::  Αμαααν!!!! Ποσο δικιο εχεις!! Nikol  :winky:

----------


## moukou

ναι ειναι αλμπινο.οσα και να στεναχωρεθηκα που ειναι αρσενικα(μπορει) και τα δυο.αλλα θα τα κρατησω γιατι του ειχα πει εγω στο πετ οτι αμα ειναι και τα δυο αρσενικα θα σου φερω το ενα πισω να μου δωσεις θυληκο τωρα κολλαω πολυ να το παω πισω.τα εχω τοσο καιρο και τα φροντιζω πως να τα δωσω και φερονται πολυ ωραια μεταξυ τους.

----------


## lagreco69

Επισης εαν τα πας πισω στο pet shop δεν ξερεις σε ποιον θα καταληξουν!! 
παρε ενα θυληκο για το ενα απο τα δυο!! εαν εχεις τον χωρο για δευτερο κλουβι!!  :Happy:

----------


## moukou

εχεις δικιο σε αυτο.και οταν αποφασισω να κανω το βημα να παρω ενα θυληκο απλα θα απευθυνθω σε εσας τους φιλους μου πλεον και θα δωσω τον εναν για ενα ωριμο και ομορφο θυληκο που θα ξερω οτι θα περναει καλα και θα το προσεχετε.προς το παρων ας μεγαλωση η οικογενεια των μικροτερων πτηνων που υπαρχει αρκετος χωρος στο κλουβι τους.αλλα που ξερεις μπορει να ειναι και η εξερεση το δικο μου κοκατιλ και να τραγουδαει τελεια.χχιχιχιχι.

----------


## moutro

Είναι πανέμορφα τα πουλάκια σου να τα χαίρεσαι!!!! Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία βλέπω ένα καρφί, προφανώς για να κρατάει ένα κλαδί ή ένα παιχνίδι.... Θα σου πρότεινα να το βγάλεις, είναι επικίνδυνο, μπορεί να τραυματιατούν ή να το δαγκώνουν και να πάρουν τοξίνες ή να σκουριάσει και να δηλητηριαστούν... Γενικά καλό απο το καρφί δεν θα δεις, βγάλτο!!!!!

----------


## moukou

εχεις δικιο καρφι ειναι.εχω φτιαξει ενα παιχνιδι.δεν το ηξερα οτι μπορει να τους κανω κακο.θα το κοψω.αλλα μετα φοβαμαι μηπως και το καταπιουν γιατι τρωνε τα ξυλα σιγα σιγα.

----------


## BanOr

Πολυ ωραια τα κοκατιλιακια σου  :winky: 
Τωρα θελω να παρω και εγω ενα αλμπινακι ταισμενο στο χερι για να ειναι ελευθερο!
Σχετικα με το ξυλο που σου τρωνε...τα δικα μου εχουν μια σκαλα..λειπει ενα "σκαλοπατι" χεχε!

----------


## moukou

το δικο μου δεν ειναι ταισμενο στο χερι αλλα μολις το αγορασα κατευθειαν καθοταν δεν φοβοταν αλλα λογο οτι το εχω μαζι με το αλλο εχει αρχησει και περνει συνηθειες απο τον γκρι απο ζημιες αλλο τπτ,δεν καταλαβαινουν τπτ σπανε οτι σπαει,τρωνε οτι τρωγετε βασικα καταστρεφουν τα παντα..

----------


## moutro

Υγεια ειναι αυτό! το ραμφος τους ειναι τρυπνι σφυρι κατσαβιδι πενσα τα παντα ανα περισταση, οσο παιζουν και τα καταστρεφουν να χαιρεσαι!!!

Το καρφι βγάλτο τελειως, μην το κοψεις απλα, ενωσε τα ξυλα με καποιον αλλο τροπο, σπάγγο πχ (όχι κολλα, και αυτή τοξικη ειναι...)

----------

